# Lawmakers denounce 'You lie' outburst at Obama



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

By LAURIE KELLMAN, Associated Press Writer Laurie Kellman, Associated Press Writer - 22 mins ago

WASHINGTON - Democrats and Republicans alike are denouncing Rep. Joe Wilson for shouting "You lie" at President Barack Obama during his speech to Congress, an extraordinary breach of decorum for which the South Carolina Republican swiftly apologized.
"I was embarrassed for the chamber and a Congress I love," Vice President Joe Biden said Thursday on ABC's "Good Morning America." "It demeaned the institution."
House Minority Whip Eric Cantor, R-Va., told ABC on Thursday: "Obviously, the President of the United States is always welcome on Capitol Hill. He deserves respect and decorum.
"I know that Congressman Wilson has issued an apology and made his thoughts known to the White House, which was the appropriate thing to do," Cantor said.
House Majority Leader Steny Hoyer, D-Md., said that wasn't enough. "I think, frankly, he ought to apologize to the House as well," Hoyer said Thursday on MSNBC. He described the incident as something that "in 29 years I have never heard said in a presidential speech on the House floor."
Wilson's outburst came after Obama said extending health care to all Americans who seek it would not mean insuring illegal immigrants.
"You lie!" Wilson shouted from his seat on the Republican side of the chamber.

Full Story:

Lawmakers denounce 'You lie' outburst at Obama - Yahoo! News


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

Remember this guy speaking his mind when it turns out Obama IS lying....will all these politicians apologize to him??


----------



## TRPDiesel (Nov 28, 2008)

Did the President have a rebuttle? Or will he simply ignore it as he has done with other contraversy


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

At least he had the balls to say what everyone else was thinking.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

If you want to thank Joe Wilson for speaking up and telling the truth, you can email him here:

Write to Representative Joe Wilson

I am sure he would appreciate you taking a moment to support him.


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

That kind of outburst happens in the British Parliament everytime they meet with the PM. You need to be prepared to be challenged and defend your policies in their arena. t's a sad day when the Brits have a stiffer upper lip than we do.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

You know the President just kind of laughed it off if I recall correctly..Wilson has him dead to rights in the crosshairs so what could he say?

Talk radio is buzzing already about this. I do have to admit the standing ovations from the lemmings makes me crazy...like Pelosi and Biden sitting behind him giggling like kids at a pep rally, standing up and clapping for 10 mins for the slightest "this morning I wiped my ass without my finger punching through the TP" comment. 

Joint sessions like this have traditionally been rare and for good reasons...declarations of war...post 9-11...assasination of Kennedy...important things. This guy chose to gather the ENTIRE governing body of our COUNTRY in one localized place to drum up political support for a bill that's not even finalized....imagine the hard-on terrorists/anarchists must have had and the migranes for police agencies doing the security to prevent that mass casualty???

This guy is so out of touch with reality it is frightening to me. What a mockery this guy makes of us every day and we let it. At least Bush came off less disingenuous....makes me miss him more.....


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

It is fine for him to speak his mind and opposition, but it was disrespectful in that forum and manner. There is a thing called respect.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

Nighttrain said:


> That kind of outburst happens in the British Parliament everytime they meet with the PM. You need to be prepared to be challenged and defend your policies in their arena. t's a sad day when the Brits have a stiffer upper lip than we do.


There is no way that Obama could have debated a single segment of his healthcare policy in an open town meeting session. He gave the middle finger to people who take the time to go to town meetings, and spent the speech on generalities and playing defense. Why does he have to address illegals and death panels? If someone says something that is completely bullshit, don't even give it airtime in your rebuttal. The fact is that there will be utilitarian panels to weigh your care against the greater good. Fact. The fact is that illegals are already getting care in ER's for Bullshit symptoms. I see it EVERY NIGHT. Illegals, extra testing by doctors, and tort reform on some level. Start with that first before anything.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

LongKnife56 said:


> If you want to thank Joe Wilson for speaking up and telling the truth, you can email him here:
> Write to Representative Joe Wilson
> I am sure he would appreciate you taking a moment to support him.


I just fired off a well deserved thank you note. I suggest you all do the same since he certainly won't be expecting support from this liberal state. We must "represent yo" and show that there is a great deal of hidden red in this blue State. ( I had you at "represent yo," didn't I?)


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

Eagle13 said:


> It is fine for him to speak his mind and opposition, but it was disrespectful in that forum and manner. There is a thing called respect.











Rep. Joe Wilson shouts as President Obama addresses a joint session of the U.S. Congress at the U.S. Capitol on Sept. 9 in Washington, D.C. 
Chip Somodevilla/Getty Images

Respect shit !!! Obama does not respect the American people.

The assholes standing behind him and standing a clapping every ten seconds did not respect the forum and manner either.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

kwflatbed said:


> Respect shit !!! Obama does not respect the American people.
> 
> The assholes standing behind him and standing a clapping every ten seconds did not respect the forum and manner either.


I am with you on all that ass kissing clapping. Too much. But anyone yelling out in the middle of a presidential address is also disrespectful. It happened and Wilson apologized, now I am just saying that if Wilson wants to make this into something more than yelling out a phrase, he should get out there and use the spotlight he has created for himself to explain to the people why he believes Obama is a liar. Lay the facts out.


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

They all suck!!!! Our founding Fathers did not intend for Politicians to be career Politicians. They were supposed to be volunteers for a few years and then head back to there reagular profession. Today's politician is all about power and being reallected. It seams like every time I head into the booth I am voting for the least of the evil. (sorry about the grammar, already hit the bottle, started at 8 am midnights suck)


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

DEI8 said:


> They all suck!!!! Our founding Fathers did not intend for Politicians to be career Politicians. They were supposed to be volunteers for a few years and then head back to there reagular profession. Today's politician is all about power and being reallected. It seams like every time I head into the booth I am voting for the least of the evil. (sorry about the grammar, already hit the bottle, started at 8 am midnights suck)


*+1* Amen to that!!!


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

DEI8 said:


> They all suck!!!! Our founding Fathers did not intend for Politicians to be career Politicians. They were supposed to be volunteers for a few years and then head back to there reagular profession. Today's politician is all about power and being reallected. It seams like every time I head into the booth I am voting for the least of the evil. (sorry about the grammar, already hit the bottle, started at 8 am midnights suck)


You did well getting your point across for being all boozed up and tired so I refuse to see the errors.


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Here are links to the Dems booing Bush at the 2005 State of the Union speech, at Obama's inauguration and a fourth of July speech:

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=RBxmEGG71PM"]YouTube- Democrats Boo Bush During 2005 SOTU[/nomedia]

http://www.littlegreenfootballs2.com/2009/01/20/obama-supporters-taunt-heckle-boo-bush-at-inauguration/

Bush Heckled During 4th Of July Speech At Monticello (VIDEO)


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

LongKnife56 said:


> Here are links to the Dems booing Bush at the 2005 State of the Union speech, at Obama's inauguration and a fourth of July speech:
> 
> YouTube - Democrats Boo Bush During 2005 SOTU
> 
> ...


That shit is out of line too.


----------



## 8MORE (Nov 25, 2008)

All Rep Joe Wilson(Good guy- SC) Did was voice what many of us were thinking.


----------



## mpd61 (Aug 7, 2002)

Oh get over it!

Worse things have been said there for over two hundred years and out loud too!
Biden and Pelosi should just get a room! REALLY!!!!!!!!!!!!1
:uc::F:


----------



## celticsfan (Dec 18, 2007)

DEI8 said:


> They all suck!!!! Our founding Fathers did not intend for Politicians to be career Politicians. They were supposed to be volunteers for a few years and then head back to there reagular profession. Today's politician is all about power and being reallected. It seams like every time I head into the booth I am voting for the least of the evil. (sorry about the grammar, already hit the bottle, started at 8 am midnights suck)


HEAR HEAR! And this is what is really wrong with America's government.


----------



## Guest (Sep 10, 2009)

kwflatbed said:


> Rep. Joe Wilson shouts as President Obama addresses a joint session of the U.S. Congress at the U.S. Capitol on Sept. 9 in Washington, D.C.
> Chip Somodevilla/Getty Images


Oh. I thought he was responding to the "Real or Fake" thread........


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Rep. Wilson's outburst in that setting took courage, but because that is not an acceptable forum for spirited debate, he is now being heralded by some and crucified by others along predictable partisan lines.

Wherever you may fall on that spectrum, his actions were akin to a fart in church, and ironically, the sanctity of the institution is the only issue here for me. There are so very many other mediums available for debate that we don't need to transform a Presidential address on Capitol Hill into a political mosh-pit resembling Parliament in Britain. Save that conduct for the daily wranglings during legislative sessions... 

We may not always agree with our religious leaders either, but if you attend Church, Parish, etc. one also must refrain from similar disruptions during the service toward policies or dogma which you might oppose. Take it up at the next monthly meeting, not on Sunday.


----------



## GeepNutt (Aug 10, 2005)

The whole time I was watching I kept thinking to myself, who's had more f 'n face work done, Biden or Pelosi???

Oh yeah, I yelled "Liar" at my TV about 100 times too! And some other things I will keep to myself....


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

GeepNutt said:


> The whole time I was watching I kept thinking to myself, who's had more f 'n face work done, Biden or Pelosi???


LMAO, seems our tax dollars are going to keep funding their cosmetic surgery addictions until the skin can stretch no more and all of the evil oozes out.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

More than a couple of things come to mind with this story. First, if the POTUS and his party can't handle being called to the carpet then don't address the congress and the public. Bush had numerous speeches where he was heckled and the dems did not condemn them. Obama should not be using the forum of a Presidential address to Congress to push his partisan health agenda. He knows there are no question and answer periods, therefore he can give ONE SIDED arguments. Rep. Wilson most assuredly felt the same as he was frustrated with hearing what he believed (and I believe) were fraudulent statements.

Second, what about Obama's contentious attitude towards the Republicans throughout his address. He demeans several of the Republican ideas and calls them liars and charlitans for pointing out parts their interpretations of the house's health care proposal. Several times in the debate he threw it in the Republicans face, but again HE, being the POTUS, can't be called to the carpet for it.

I understand the institution of the presidency is sacred, but the man is not.

*"A patriot must always be ready to defend his country against his government." *
*Edward Abbey*


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

I have to agree, this isnt normal Dems vs Republicans anymore, IMO its gone way past that.


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

7costanza said:


> I have to agree, this isnt normal Dems vs Republicans anymore, IMO its gone way past that.


I completely agree with you. That outburst is a pretty reasonable reaction considering all the BS that has been thrown our way. Seriously, how many flat out lies can one take WITHOUT a massive reaction? I can't say that I would have done anything different than Rep. Wilson. We are all tired of the fakeness, and by "We" I mean the honest, hard-working, tax paying, do-the-right-thing kind of individuals that I believe most of us on Masscops are.

We're all sick of the illegals getting the ridiculous benefits. In-state tuition breaks, SSI, welfare, EBT cards... All for just making an illegal dash across the border to mooch off the teat of the USA. It's a fuckin' joke. The asshole in charge of this country did a real slick job selling himself to the American public so he could push his assinine liberal agenda... Just like MetrowestPD said, he was called to the carpet, and didn't act on it. Amazing how he just coyly smiled and continued on, dismissing the accurate statement like a pesky mosquito.

First, it's an outburst like we see now. What's to follow? Continue to kick the hornets nest and eventually you will be swarmed...

I'm no conspiracy theorist, nor the next John Connor who'll lead the "Resistance" against the machines... But isn't it starting to feel like something's going to pop off sometime soon? You can only push a man so far until he reaches the edge.


----------



## Kem25 (Aug 7, 2007)

He should have thrown a shoe at Obama while shouting "You Lie".


----------



## Pvt. Cowboy (Jan 26, 2005)

Kem25 said:


> He should have thrown a shoe at Obama while shouting "You Lie".


A size 10 perhaps... and he could have said something like, "Scandalous Dog!" in Arabic... Am I on the right track??


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

Just a quick video that might put into perspective what happens if you don't stand up and speak out.

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2CDTAuUmil4"]YouTube- Norm the man whore[/nomedia]


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

He spoke more truth in those 2 words, than Brobama did in his ENTIRE speech.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

While I could not agree more with the content, I thought the outburst was disrespectful to the office and to the House chamber. Respect the rank, not the man. The comparisons to British parliment are false ones. Those are meant to be debates, as compared to a Constitutionally forced address to the assembled joint session of Congress. Debate has it's place and it was not last night.

With all that said, Congressman Wilson never should have been there to begin with last night. The President's Consitutionally-granted ability to call a joint session of Congress was created for things like State of the Union addresses and for ones like that called on December 8th, 1941--not to give the President's political adgenda a boost in the polls.


----------



## Rooster Cogburn (Mar 23, 2009)

I email Joe Wilson but his website is closed down due to so much mail. I was asked to try again later.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Outburst puts day's*
*focus on S.C. lawmaker*

After Representative Joe Wilson stunned his allies and opponents alike by shouting, "You lie!'' at President Obama during his speech before Congress Wednesday night, the House GOP was forced to spend yesterday engaged in damage control. (By Susan Milligan, Boston Globe)

Related

*Editorial *Wilson proves Obama's point
Some Democrats still undecided on Obama plan


----------



## Nighttrain (Dec 10, 2004)

OfficerObie59 said:


> While I could not agree more with the content, I thought the outburst was disrespectful to the office and to the House chamber. Respect the rank, not the man. The comparisons to British parliment are false ones. Those are meant to be debates, as compared to a Constitutionally forced address to the assembled joint session of Congress. Debate has it's place and it was not last night.
> 
> With all that said, Congressman Wilson never should have been there to begin with last night. The President's Consitutionally-granted ability to call a joint session of Congress was created for things like State of the Union addresses and for ones like that called on December 8th, 1941--not to give the President's political adgenda a boost in the polls.


Don't really know what you mean by "false" comparison nor do I see where you can construe that a direct comparison was made. The statement was was made to illustrate that there was a hypersensitve reaction to Wislon's words. I might agree with you about the sanctity of any presidents speech if there were not numerous examples throughout history of similar incidents.


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

OfficerObie59 said:


> While I could not agree more with the content, I thought the outburst was disrespectful to the office and to the House chamber. Respect the rank, not the man. The comparisons to British parliment are false ones. Those are meant to be debates, as compared to a Constitutionally forced address to the assembled joint session of Congress. *Debate has it's place and it was not last night.*
> 
> With all that said, Congressman Wilson never should have been there to begin with last night. The President's Consitutionally-granted ability to call a joint session of Congress was created for things like State of the Union addresses and for ones like that called on December 8th, 1941--not to give the President's political adgenda a boost in the polls.


That is exactly the point Obie, Obama overstepped the "decorum" and sanctity of the office by addressing Congress on a controversial and debatable bill; One that has caused extreme uproar across the country and has a completely partisan following. Where is the uproar from that breach?


----------



## MetrowestPD (Oct 21, 2008)

mtc said:


> Make no mistake about it - it is precisely why Obama did that - so he would have a silenced captive audience.


Absofreakinlutely mtc, and thats what burns.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

*Odrama* is indeed an imposter who,_ is where he is today,_ only because of a clever liberal media's agenda. His previously well-supported, yet oft-mis/uninformed, and not-so-popular socialist maneuvering should be reviled whenever it is revealed...However, not then (primetime) and not there (Capitol Hill). Tradition should never be outgrown.

Obie makes a great point about the RARE, joint session of Congress that was summoned for this political debacle... Not only do I consider it to be an abused form of partisan pandering, but perhaps a more severe form of blasphemous Executive Branch window dressing as well?!


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Nighttrain said:


> Don't really know what you mean by "false" comparison nor do I see where you can construe that a direct comparison was made.


Not just here but on radio (including Jay Severin, who I like very much) have made comparisons from what happened during the speech to that way British Parliment acts. I don't think think the two things comparable. The British have a tradition of debating druing speeches, which is most likely because the Prime Minister is member of that body. In contrast, a speech given before a joint session of Congress is not a forum for debate.

Furthermore, my goal in this healthcare debate is to be less like the British, not more.


Nighttrain said:


> I might agree with you about the sanctity of any presidents speech if there were not numerous examples throughout history of similar incidents.


Really? Show me a time in recent history (like sometime after Charles Sumner was nearly beaten to death over a debate about slavery) when a single member of Congress yelled out an audible insult to the person speaking.


MetrowestPD said:


> That is exactly the point Obie, Obama overstepped the "decorum" and sanctity of the office by addressing Congress on a controversial and debatable bill; One that has caused extreme uproar across the country and has a completely partisan following. Where is the uproar from that breach?


Your point is a red herring. What does that have to do with a member of Congress standing up and disrespecting our well established procedure and protocol within our government institutions? If you saying that Obama's reason for calling a joint session did the same, I agree with you, but the corrilation still does not make his outburst appropriate.

I wish the right would have been frothing at the mouth an their response. Boustany did a good job, but I would have loved to him call Obama a liar in the response, which was the place and time for such speech.


----------



## Lights-Out! (Sep 29, 2008)

I swear these Obama lovers are looking at this:










Every time he talks?


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

Bumpersticker sighted in Northampton(!):

"Don't blame me, I voted for the American."


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

dcs2244 said:


> Bumpersticker sighted in Northampton(!):
> 
> "Don't blame me, I voted for the American."


 In that town, the car must have been keyed to sh*t.


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

I was hoping the car was just passing through...though I was in line at Hamp's McHealthfood's about two months ago behind a gal driving a Dodge pickup with a Palin sticker...

Hope springs eternal.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

White House: Wilson's Outburst Wasn't Race-Based

Wilson on Outburst: I Won't Apologize Again


----------



## ladynblue (Oct 29, 2008)

I agree that respect and decorum must be maintained in that situation, however, I have to say... do we not have the freedom of speech? IMO being able to shout "you lie" to the president in a forum such as Congress is the ultimate and purest form of that fundamental right. Was it the right thing to do? Maybe not, as many of you said here already, he was only saying what a lot of us are thinking. But to make it a big of a deal as it is? Ridiculous. Get over the drama and get back to things that actually matter.


----------



## lawdog671 (Sep 20, 2005)

dcs2244 said:


> I was hoping the car was just passing through...though I was in line at Hamp's McHealthfood's about two months ago behind a gal driving a Dodge pickup with a Palin sticker...
> 
> Hope springs eternal.


Another sign that Nostrodamus is correct and the Apocolypse is upon us...


----------



## dcs2244 (Jan 29, 2004)

ladynblue said:


> I agree that respect and decorum must be maintained in that situation, however, I have to say... do we not have the freedom of speech? IMO being able to shout "you lie" to the president in a forum such as Congress is the ultimate and purest form of that fundamental right. Was it the right thing to do? Maybe not, as many of you said here already, he was only saying what a lot of us are thinking. But to make it a big of a deal as it is? Ridiculous. Get over the drama and get back to things that actually matter.


A women phoned Rush today and made the point that if Mr. Wilson had not made the comment, and instead had said something to the press after the speech, it never would have caused the president's claims to be scrutinized. In fact, it probably wouldn't even have been reported. But now everyone knows that President Obama is a liar, whether or not they will admit it.

Here then, are the fruits of media complicity in the presidents agenda. If that's what it takes to inform the people, then I'm all for it..."good taste" or not.


----------



## Eagle13 (Jun 12, 2008)

dcs2244 said:


> Bumpersticker sighted in Northampton(!):
> 
> "Don't blame me, I voted for the American."


Bumper sticker sighted on 290 today....it looked like a Coexist sticker but said Capitalism. It was very funny and I have been looking everywhere for it online. Some of the things it used to spell out the word were a handgun, a USSR sickle symbol crossed out for the "C". If anyone spots it online or in a store let me know!


----------



## uspresident1 (Jan 12, 2007)

Eagle13 said:


> Bumper sticker sighted on 290 today....it looked like a Coexist sticker but said Capitalism. It was very funny and I have been looking everywhere for it online. Some of the things it used to spell out the word were a handgun, a USSR sickle symbol crossed out for the "C". If anyone spots it online or in a store let me know!


Eagle here it is. Cafepress.com is a great site with a ton of good stuff.

Unique designs on CafePress gifts, t-shirts and more


----------



## shawnl2213 (May 5, 2008)

Truth hurts!!

I also just shot off an email.


----------



## Guest (Sep 15, 2009)

Decorum and tradition aside, I was raised that if someone is lying directly to your face, and you know they are, you call them out on it.


----------



## BB-59 (Oct 19, 2005)

Eagle13 said:


> It is fine for him to speak his mind and opposition, but it was disrespectful in that forum and manner. There is a thing called respect.


As I recall the Democrats under Bush had absolutely no respect for him, and as he became a lame duck, did everything they could to let him and everyone else, including freind and foe alike know it.

This is why the Republicans lost and will keep loosing. Everytime one or two of them show some balls they bow their heads and put their tale between their legs the minute someone says boo!

Why are his fellow Republicans not standing by him and giving the middle finger to the Demorats like they continually due to them? No, they aggree with the opposition.
Ball less wonders.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

I just sent this to the Congressman. Thanks Harry for the link.

Dear Congressman Wilson, I wish to commend you on your apology to President Obama. Though in my heart I feel it is HE who should be apologizing to all of us, I know it was something you had to do and it showed you to be the better man. Your outburst, though some would say ill timed or ill conceived simply reflected the sentiment of many Americans and showed the utter frustration with this arrogant administration which seems hell bent on shoving THEIR version of health care reform down our collective throats.

Your outburst was short and to the point, unlike the incredibly rude murmuring and interruptions that President Bush had to endure through the eight years of his presidency. The debate as to whether you were right or wrong for shouting "You Lie" will go on forever (rather than just fade from memory) but please know you spoke for many, if not most Americans. You gave us a voice and we sincerely appreciate it.

Keep up the good work. If you ever feel like moving to Massachusetts, we need MEN like you, not sheep like most of what my fellow citizens have sent, year after year. 

Thank you and God Bless,


----------



## LongKnife56 (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow, Kilvinsky - extremely well done!

The problem is that no one is calling Obama on his lies or even asking questions. The media won't do it as they are in the tank. His town halls carefully selected the participants and the questions.

Obama shouldn't even have been addressing Congress so he broke the rules to begin with. He was giving a partisan political speech so the rules applying to something like a state of the union speech or a declaration of war did not apply.


----------



## Kilvinsky (Jan 15, 2007)

LongKnife56 said:


> Obama shouldn't even have been addressing Congress so he broke the rules to begin with. He was giving a partisan political speech so the rules applying to something like a state of the union speech or a declaration of war did not apply.


There's an angle I hadn't considered. Well, he does play by his own rules.


----------



## sean37 (May 22, 2007)

if he did id bet pelosi would have caught it in her mouth.



Kem25 said:


> He should have thrown a shoe at Obama while shouting "You Lie".


----------



## pahapoika (Nov 5, 2006)

i too shot off a quick email thanking Wilson for speaking out at osama's dog and pony show.

the guy took some major heat , but did bring attention to the issues and as mentioned that would have never happened if the media had their way.

osama got up there and tried to pimp his BS agenda and got called out.


----------



## Hush (Feb 1, 2009)

The way I see it: As a United States Representative, it is Joe Wilson's JOB to act as the voice of his constituents (the people.) Seeing as the people weren't invited, and had they been they would have voiced the same opinions, Joe Wilson did exactly as he should. 
Now I understand the idea that regardless of politics Senators and Representatives should be held to a higher standard of behavior, and that the office of the President of the United States of America is entitled to respect. If there is a dissagreement on policy, yelling out during a speech is no way to handle it. HOWEVER when someone, anyone, looks you (and the American people) directly in the eye and LIES, it is a responsibility to call them on it, regardless if it is the POTUS or not. We have to deal with enough lies from politicians, celebrities, and others. Its about time somebody called them on it. From the next lie about health care, to someone's publicist stating that they're suffering from "exhaustion" (drugs), people should stand and shout YOU LIE. Confront these liars. If Wilson hadn't have caused such a scene, this lie would have gone unpublicized. He should be recognized, rather than punished. At great risk to his career, he publicly denounced the most powerful man in the country. He shined the spotlight exactly where it was wanted the least. So this is not an issue about decorum, or manners. We need more people like this speaking on our behalf.


----------



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

House votes to rebuke Rep. Wilson - Capitol Hill- msnbc.com

House votes to rebuke Rep. Wilson - Capitol Hill- msnbc.com

Bitterly divided over an accusatory outburst - "You lie" - lawmakers voted Tuesday to admonish one of their own for his jarring interruption of President Barack Obama.


----------



## GARDA (Dec 30, 2003)

Hush said:


> The way I see it: As a United States Representative, it is Joe Wilson's JOB to act as the voice of his constituents (the people.) Seeing as the people weren't invited, and had they been they would have voiced the same opinions, Joe Wilson did exactly as he should.
> _Now I understand the idea that regardless of politics Senators and Representatives should be held to a higher standard of behavior, and that the office of the President of the United States of America is entitled to respect. If there is a dissagreement on policy, yelling out during a speech is no way to handle it._ *HOWEVER when someone, anyone, looks you (and the American people) directly in the eye and LIES, it is a responsibility to call them on it, regardless if it is the POTUS or not.* We have to deal with enough lies from politicians, celebrities, and others. Its about time somebody called them on it. From the next lie about health care, to someone's publicist stating that they're suffering from "exhaustion" (drugs), people should stand and shout YOU LIE. Confront these liars. If Wilson hadn't have caused such a scene, this lie would have gone unpublicized. He should be recognized, rather than punished. At great risk to his career, he publicly denounced the most powerful man in the country. He shined the spotlight exactly where it was wanted the least. So this is not an issue about decorum, or manners. We need more people like this speaking on our behalf.


Unfortunately, this_ *is*_ what it *is; *namely that our society has been living without civility for awhile now: (aka: a Jerry Springer Nation).

Yelling *"YOU LIE"* toward most politicians on Capitol Hill is like yelling *"YOU SPEED"* toward most _NASCAR_ drivers at the Daytona 500.

The eloquent, yet arguably empty words from our current President's lips continue to enlighten some, but incense others.

Our Nation's patriots, and warriors, have always been able to eliminate the bullshit when it comes to defending us... I respectfully request that we continue to do the same.


----------

